# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أفضل طبعات "صحيح البخاري" ...

## المعتضد بالله

السلام عليكم,

أسأل إخوتي عن أفضل طبعات "صحيح البخاري" ...

والسلام عليكم.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أفضل طبعة والله أعلم هي الطبعة الأميرية التي أمر بطباعتها السلطان عبد الحميد رحمه الله.
وهذه الطبعة مأخوذة عن نسخة الحافظ اليونيني.

وقد اعتنى بهذه الطبعة في العصر الحالي محمد زهير بن ناصر الناصر وطبعت في دار طوق النجاة وتوزيع دار المنهاج.
في (9) مجلدات.
مميزات خدمات محمد زهير لهذه الطبعة:
1- قام بوضع ترقيم محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي أمام الحديث.
2- أحال المعلقات إلى أماكنها في تغليق التعليق.
3- وضع إحالات على شرح الأحاديث من عمدة القاري وإرشاد الساري.
4- قام بوضع مواطن عزو الحديث من تحفة الأشراف مع وضع رقم الحديث في التحفة.
5- ذيل الهامش السفلي للكتاب بمواضع تكرار الحديث في الصحيح.
6- أبقى على نص طبعة السلطان عبد الحميد دون تغيير فيها أو تحريف.
وبالله التوفيق

----------


## ابو زرعة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> أفضل طبعة والله أعلم هي الطبعة الأميرية التي أمر بطباعتها السلطان عبد الحميد رحمه الله.
> وهذه الطبعة مأخوذة عن نسخة الحافظ اليونيني.
> 
> وقد اعتنى بهذه الطبعة في العصر الحالي محمد زهير بن ناصر الناصر وطبعت في دار طوق النجاة وتوزيع دار المنهاج.
> في (9) مجلدات.
> مميزات خدمات محمد زهير لهذه الطبعة:
> 1- قام بوضع ترقيم محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي أمام الحديث.
> 2- أحال المعلقات إلى أماكنها في تغليق التعليق.
> ...


تسعة اجزاء في اربع مجلدات

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

نعم؛
بارك الله فيك
سبق قلم
والله يغفر ويرحم

----------


## ابو زرعة

وفيك بارك
 جازاكم الله على حرصكم خير الجزاء

----------


## المعتضد بالله

بارك الله فيكم,

وشكرا على الرد ...

ويسر الله لي شرائها .

----------


## المقدسى

وهل الطبعة الاميرية موجودة في الأسواق

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

لو كانت هذه الطبعة في الأسواق فستباع على أنها من النوادر، ومثلها لا يضيعها الكتبية، فيبيعوها بمبلغ ضخم جدا جدا.
ويوجد مصورات عن هذه الطبعة إلا أنني أرى أن طبعة محمد زهير بن ناصر الناصر والتي طبعت في دار طوق النجاة وتولت توزيعها دار المنهاج من أفضل النسخ لأنها أضافت الخدمات على حواشي الكتاب دون المساس بالتحقيق أو التعليقات؛ لذا فقد تفردت هذه الطبعة دون غيرها بتلك الأشياء، في نظري. 
وإن كان عند الأفاضل ما يزيدون به على ذلك فلا بأس.
والله الموفق

----------


## السكران التميمي

لعلي أستغل الموضوع رحمكم الله وأستأذنكم في وضع طلبي هنا:

أين أجد الطبعة الأولى الهندية للصحيح؟ فلأنها أندر من  :Smile: (بيض الصعو) :Smile: .
من يعرف عنها شيئا فلا يبخل.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أي طبعة تقصد أخي التميمي؟!

----------


## السكران التميمي

هناك طبعة قديمة للصحيح طبعت في الهند أعتقد حيدر أباد، لا تقل أهمية في ضبطها وصحتها ودقتها عن الطبعة الأميرية، فلو جمعتا في تحقيق واحد مع الإستعانة ببعض المخطوطات المهمة لأتى الصحيح على الغاية القصوى من الكمال التحقيقي النصي.

ويعلم الله أني كللت بحثا عنها فلم أظفر بها، إنما هي من ممتلكات أصحابها فقط وخاصة الأعاجم، فلم يعد يوجد منها نسخ أصلا، بل أن الموجود في عداد المفقود أيضا.

فمن عنده معلومات عنها فلا يبخل علينا.

----------


## يعرب

سمعت الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير {حفظه الله } يقول إن أفضل طبعات صحيح البخاري هي طبعة {بولاق}

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> سمعت الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير {حفظه الله } يقول إن أفضل طبعات صحيح البخاري هي طبعة {بولاق}


لأمن اللبس طبعة بولاق هي هي الطبعة الأميرية.
فاسم المطبعة الأميرية والمكان بولاق. بمصر.
وينظر ص6 من مقدمة طبعة طوق النجاة.

----------


## جمال سعدي

طبعة محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي بتقديم الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله 
لكن سمعت الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير ينصح بالطبعة السلفية الثانية و طبعة بولاق

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

طبعة صحيح البخاري التي اعتنى بها زهير الناصر جزاه الله خيراً هي من أفضل الطبعات وتباع ب 165ريال سعودي عند مكتبة التدمريه مخرج 15 الرياض .
وقد اوضح الشيخ عبد الله الحمراني ـ جزاه الله خبراً ـ ما لهذه الطبعة من ميزة وما فيها من عناية .

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،





> طبعة صحيح البخاري التي اعتنى بها زهير الناصر جزاه الله خيراً هي من أفضل الطبعات وتباع ب 165ريال سعودي عند مكتبة التدمريه مخرج 15 الرياض .
> وقد اوضح الشيخ عبد الله الحمراني ـ جزاه الله خبراً ـ ما لهذه الطبعة من ميزة وما فيها من عناية .


وأضيف أنني قد اشتريتها اليوم من مكتبة دار السلام بالقاهرة (فرع مدينة نصر) بخمسة وستين جنيها ومائتين (265)

هذا لمن أرادها من أهل مصر،
والله تعالى أجل وأعلم

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> طبعة صحيح البخاري التي اعتنى بها زهير الناصر جزاه الله خيراً هي من أفضل الطبعات وتباع ب 165ريال سعودي عند مكتبة التدمريه مخرج 15 الرياض .
> وقد اوضح الشيخ عبد الله الـحمراني ـ جزاه الله خبراً ـ ما لهذه الطبعة من ميزة وما فيها من عناية .


وإياكم أخي الكريم

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إﻻ هو،
أما بعد،



 فإن الطبعة السلطانية طبعت بين عامي 1311هـ و1313هـ بالمطبعة اﻷميرية ببوﻻق، وراجعها وقرأها ستة عشر من علماء اﻷزهر الشريف منهم:

1- شيخ المالكية سليم البشري (وآلت إليه مشيخة اﻷزهر فيما بعد)
2- أحمد بن محجوب الرفاعي شيخ الفيمة باﻷزهر
3- حسن بن محمد بن داود المالكي

وغيرهم

فقيدوا بعض التصويبات على النسخة، في جدول ملحق بكل جزء من اﻷجزاء التسعة،

والظاهر أن الجامع الصحيح قد أعيد طبعه باﻷستانة سنة 1315هـ بأخذ هذه التصويبات في اﻻعتبار، وقد اطلعت على طبعة تركية مقابلة على هذه الطبعة

فهل من أخبار عنها ؟ أو إفادة ؟

----------


## ابن عمرو

جزاكم الله خيرا .
و ماذا عن طبعة ( دار الزهراء ) القاهرة و التي قام على نشرها علي حسن عبد الحميد ، حيث ذكر أنهم اعتمدوا على الطبعة السلطانية .

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

بولاق

----------


## ابن عمرو

> جزاكم الله خيرا .
> و ماذا عن طبعة ( دار الزهراء ) القاهرة و التي قام على نشرها علي حسن عبد الحميد ، حيث ذكر أنهم اعتمدوا على الطبعة السلطانية .


....

----------


## أبو ريان الشيخي

> هناك طبعة قديمة للصحيح طبعت في الهند أعتقد حيدر أباد، لا تقل أهمية في ضبطها وصحتها ودقتها عن الطبعة الأميرية، فلو جمعتا في تحقيق واحد مع الإستعانة ببعض المخطوطات المهمة لأتى الصحيح على الغاية القصوى من الكمال التحقيقي النصي.
> 
> ويعلم الله أني كللت بحثا عنها فلم أظفر بها، إنما هي من ممتلكات أصحابها فقط وخاصة الأعاجم، فلم يعد يوجد منها نسخ أصلا، بل أن الموجود في عداد المفقود أيضا.
> 
> فمن عنده معلومات عنها فلا يبخل علينا.


لعلي أفرحك في الأسابيع القادمة إن شاء الله

----------


## السكران التميمي

أفرحك الله ومن تحب بالجنة آمين.. في انتظار سار أخبارك أخي الكريم.

----------


## أبو العالية

الحمد لله ، وبعد ..

أسأل الله تعالى ان لا يحرم كل من بذل جهداً في العناية بالصحيح .

وأبشركم بقرب صدور "الجامع الصحيح" بتحقيقنا تحت إشراف شيخنا العلامة الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط 
في خمسة مجلدات عن مؤسسة الرسالة العالمية 
وفيه إن شاء الله خدمة نرجو الله ان يثيب من قام على ذلك 
وستكون هدية مني للموقع قريباً

----------


## الحارث

> الحمد لله ، وبعد ..
> 
> أسأل الله تعالى ان لا يحرم كل من بذل جهداً في العناية بالصحيح .
> 
> وأبشركم بقرب صدور "الجامع الصحيح" بتحقيقنا تحت إشراف شيخنا العلامة الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط 
> في خمسة مجلدات عن مؤسسة الرسالة العالمية 
> وفيه إن شاء الله خدمة نرجو الله ان يثيب من قام على ذلك 
> وستكون هدية مني للموقع قريباً


 بشرك الله بكل خير

ماهي منهجية التحقيق
وعلام كان اعتمادكم في إخراج الكتاب من مخطوط وطبوع
ومتى ينزل الأسواق ؟
وفقنا الله وإياكم لكل خير

----------


## محب طلب العلم

السلام عليكم
هذه أحسن طبعات الصحيح
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=227
نبذة عن الكتاب: هذه هي الطبعة السلطانية لصحيح البخاري، وهي أصح وأنفس طبعات البخاري، وهي نادرة للغاية، وإذا وجدت مصوراتها فهي باهظة الثمن، والنسخة مصدرة بمقدمة العلامة أحمد شاكر..
حاولنا تخفيض الحجم بشتى الطرق فلم نفلح، ونظرنا في النسخ المخفضة على الشبكة فوجدنا الجودة قلت بشكل كبير، فآثرنا خيار الجودة على الحجم..
                                منقول من المكتبة الوقفية الضوئية

----------


## عبد العليم الأثري

السلام عليكم
افضل طبعات فتح الباري الطبعة البولاقية التي طبعها صديق حسن في مصر واصلها مخطوطة للفتح اشتراها من الحديدة باليمن بخط بن علان الصديقي ولما وصلت الطبعة لصديق حسن قابلها وبعض مساعدية على المخطوط مرة اخرى ووجدوا بعض الاخطاء وليست بالكبيرة ولاالكثيرة مقارنة بحجم الكتاب فأعاد طبعها في الهند بالمطبعة الانصارية مع تصحيح الاخطاء المذكورة وقد بينوها في طبعتهم ليصححها من يملك البولاقية وقد ذكرها الشيخ أبو الأشبال أحمد شاغف ــ جزاه الله خيراً ــ ونشرها ضمن كتابه ((التعليقات المفيدة على الكتب العديدة)) .
ثم ياتي بعدهما الطبعة السلفية الاولى والثالثة والثانية اقل مستوي ويميزها أن كلمة ( قولة ) دائما في اول السطر عكس الاولى والثالثة ثم طبعة الفاريابي فيها فوائد من ناحية توثيق النقول والحواشي وتعليقات الشيخ البراك .
أما شرح النووي فخير طبعاته الهندية في مجلدين ضخمين ثم الطبعة المصرية القديمة ومثلها التي بحاشية ارشاد الساري .
وأفضل طبعات الصحيح (البخاري)  فالسلطانية ثم مصورتها والهندية ومصوراتها ولايتجاوزهما طالب العلم ماستطاع وأصل السلطانية يقال انه اليونينية مباشرة وقد قيل ان اصلها نسخة البصري وهو الاقرب لان فيها اشارة لنسخ بعد اليونيني مثل الفرع المكي وهو الذي يشير له البصري حسب فروعة .وهي متقنة جدا اي السلطانية اما الهندية فقد بينت مااعلم في مشاركتي في موضوع نسخة الصاغاني وقد قلت هناك:
(ذكر المباكفوري أن اصل الطبعة الهندية التي طبعها الشيخ احمد حافظ السهارنفوري هي النسخة الدهلوية التي كانت مدرس شيوخ اهل الحديث في الهند وكانوا يحضرون بها الدروس ويحشون ويعلقون عليها من الشاه عبد العزيز الدهلوي الي اسحاق المهاجر ثم شيخ الكل نذير حسن ومنه اخذها السهانفوري وقد استفاد من التعليقات المذكورة ،ومدح هذه الطبعة المباركفوري ووصفها بالاتقان (لأنها فرع لنسخة متقنة) ولكنه عاب عليه صرف دلالات النصوص وتكلف تطويعها لفقه الاحناف وطباعة رسالة مزيل الالباس عن بعض الناس مع طبعة الصحيح ردا على البخاري فيما عرض به بابي حنيفة رحمهم الله وقال ان هذا منهج متعصبة الاحناف يخدمون كتب السنة من اجل الدفاع عن مذهبهم أمام أتباعهم) .
اما صحيح مسلم فالطبعة التركية العامرة والطبعة الهندية المفردة والهندية مع شرح النووي المذكورة سابقا والتي مع الشرح بهامش شرح القسطلاني والتي مع شرح الأبي المطبوع في مطبعة السعادة. فليحرص عليها طالب العلم او على صورها فصحة الاصول والكتب امر مهم.
(غالب ماذكرت مستفاد من اهل العلم مثل الشيخ الخضير والسديس وبعضها من ملاحظاتي واستغفر الله) 
منقول

----------


## الحارث

> السلام عليكم
> وأصل السلطانية يقال انه اليونينية مباشرة وقد قيل ان اصلها نسخة البصري وهو الاقرب لان فيها اشارة لنسخ بعد اليونيني مثل الفرع المكي وهو الذي يشير له البصري حسب فروعة .وهي متقنة جدا اي السلطانية .
> (غالب ماذكرت مستفاد من اهل العلم مثل الشيخ الخضير والسديس وبعضها من ملاحظاتي واستغفر الله) 
> منقول


 جزاك الله خيرا على هذا النقل الطيب

----------


## ابومهند العنزي

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمان السيوطي

السلام عليكم
من يريد نسخة من صحيح البخاري الاميرية
تصوير كتاب الشعب بمصر في الستنيات
ثلاث مجلدات كبار ب150ريال 
يراسلنا على الخاص 
اخوكم ابو عبد الرحمان

----------


## ابوعبدالله الحنبلي

سوف تصدر بعد الحج طبعة بتحقيق نظر محمد الفاريابي

----------


## مصراوي

السلام عليكم 
افضل طبعة حسب ظني لصحيح البخاري هي طبعة  موسوعة المكنز  لانها اشتملت علي السلطانيه وقام علي الاشراف علي اخراجها جماعة من كبار علماء الحديث النبوي الشريف بمصر

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> السلام عليكم 
> افضل طبعة حسب ظني لصحيح البخاري هي طبعة موسوعة المكنز لانها اشتملت علي السلطانيه وقام علي الاشراف علي اخراجها جماعة من كبار علماء الحديث النبوي الشريف بمصر


هذا من أغرب الجوابات.
ليس موفَّقًا.

----------


## أبو العالية

الحمد لله ، وبعد ..
بخصوص ما ذكرته آنفاً عن "الجامع الصحيح" فنعم سيخرج في خمس مجلدات والكتاب في بيروت وقريباً يكون في الأسواق عن الرسالة العالمية 
وقد اعتمد فيه على مخطوط نفيس تكلم عليه غير واحد من أهل العلم لا سيما ابن حجر بوصفه ( معدوم النظير ) بالإضافة إلى الطبعة اليونينية 
وقد خدم بخدمة إن شاء الله تكون إلى وقت خروجه من أفضل الموجود 
وقد شارك في تحقيقه كل من :
المجلد الأول  
عـادل مرشـد _ محمد يوسف الجوراني
أحمد بـرهوم _ عامـر غضبان 
المجلد الثاني  
عـادل مرشـد _ محمد يوسف الجوراني
عامر غضبان 
المجلد الثالث
محمد يوسف الجوراني _ عادل مرشد 
محمد أشرف الأتاسي _ عامر غضبان 
المجلد الرابع 
محمد يوسف الجوراني _ محمد أشرف الأتاسي  
المجلد الخامس
محمد يوسف الجوراني _ أحمد برهوم 
محمد أشرف الأتاسي  
ونسأل الله أن يكون خالصاً لوجه الكريم ونافعاً لأهل العلم وطلابه
والله أعلم

----------


## عبد العليم الأثري

السلام عليكم
الحقيقة ان اليونيني رحمة الله عليه حرر نسخته تحريراً بالغاً وأن الطبعة السلطانية كذلك متقنة وقد حدثني من قابلها على فرع قديم نفيس من اليونينة كتب بعد وفاة اليونيني بقليل وليس بنسخة الغزولي التي اعتمدها القسطلاني في شرحه ارشاد الساري بل أقدم والظاهر انه ايضا اتقن لان فيه فروق لم يذكرها القسطلاني الا ان يكون اختصر، وقد اطلع المشرفون على طبع السلطانية على الجزء المتبقي من فرع الغزولي واستفادو منه .
قال لي من قابل مواضع متعددة من الفرع المخطوط بالطبعة السلطانية انها متقنة جداً وبالغة الضبط والتحرير، قلت ويظهر لي انهم اختصروا بعض حواشي اليونيني بل فعلوا ولاشك وكذلك قال الشيخ احمد شاكر ولكن الطبعة متقنة ويبعد ان يطبع مثلها ، وكذلك يظهر لمن تامل السلطانية انها ليست فرع مباشر لليونينة أي لم يطلعوا عليها ولكنهم طبعوها عن نسخة البصري المشهورة والدليل انهم يشيرون في الحواشي لما يسمى بالفرع المكي وهذه الاشارة ليست في فرع اليونينية المخطوط ولافي ارشاد الساري وقد رأيت في نسخ متأخرة منقولة عن نسخة البصري (هكذا ظهر لي) الاشارة للفرع المكي في هوامشها فعلم انها من اضافات البصري وعنه نقلت.(عامة ماذكر استفدته من احد المهتمين وسوف يخرج ماعنده قريبا).

----------


## اسر

> الحمد لله ، وبعد ..
> 
> أسأل الله تعالى ان لا يحرم كل من بذل جهداً في العناية بالصحيح .
> 
> وأبشركم بقرب صدور "الجامع الصحيح" بتحقيقنا تحت إشراف شيخنا العلامة الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط 
> في خمسة مجلدات عن مؤسسة الرسالة العالمية 
> وفيه إن شاء الله خدمة نرجو الله ان يثيب من قام على ذلك 
> وستكون هدية مني للموقع قريباً


ننتظر بارك الله فيك .

----------


## ظافر القحطاني

الأستاذ أبو العالية 
هل أنت ممن تشرفت بخدمة الكتاب في الطبعة الأولى التي صدرت عن مؤسسة الرسالة ناشرون.

----------


## ابو حسان السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل من خبر عن الطبعة الهندية
و هل من جديد عن بحث صاحبك أخي عبد العليم؟

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

جزاكم الله خيراً إخواني على هذه الفوائد.
كنت منذ مدة طويلة أتمنى أمنية - وأرجوا أن تتحقق في طبعة الرسالة - وهي أن تخرج طبعة للصحيح فيها المواصفات التالية:
1- أن تكون بمثابة نسخة مكتوبة بالإملاء الحديث للطبعة السلطانية.
2- أن توضع في الهوامش اختلافات الرواه المذكورة في هامش الشلطانية.
3- أن تعتمد في ضبط الكلمات على ضبط الحافظ في فتح الباري, والإمام القسطلاني في إرشاد الساري.
4- أن تشتمل على فهارس عامة للأحاديث والرواه والأبواب وغير ذلك.

----------


## الفيومي

> أين أجد الطبعة الأولى الهندية للصحيح؟ فلأنها أندر من (بيض الصعو).
> من يعرف عنها شيئا فلا يبخل.


نسخة للبيع على هذا الرابط: http://alkutubiyeen.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3517

----------


## محمد الجروان

> لو كانت هذه الطبعة في الأسواق فستباع على أنها من النوادر، ومثلها لا يضيعها الكتبية، فيبيعوها بمبلغ ضخم جدا جدا.
> ويوجد مصورات عن هذه الطبعة إلا أنني أرى أن طبعة محمد زهير بن ناصر الناصر والتي طبعت في دار طوق النجاة وتولت توزيعها دار المنهاج من أفضل النسخ لأنها أضافت الخدمات على حواشي الكتاب دون المساس بالتحقيق أو التعليقات؛ لذا فقد تفردت هذه الطبعة دون غيرها بتلك الأشياء، في نظري. 
> وإن كان عند الأفاضل ما يزيدون به على ذلك فلا بأس.
> والله الموفق


و لكن هداهم الله قد بالغوا في حجم الكتاب كاني حين احمله من موظفي الصادر و الوارد 
ليتهم جعلوه من القطع الكبير المتعارف عليه

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

ما اسم الدار التي قامت بتصوير الطبعة السلطانية وأين يمكن ايجادها ؟

----------


## عبده أبو محمود

طبعة بولاق لصحيح البخاري موجودة الطبعة الاصلية ومعروضة للبيع

----------


## ابوولاء النعيمى

السلام عليكم 
الذى اعرفه ان طبة محمد زهير هى من افضل طبعات لصحيح الخارى والله اعلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*للفائدة:

- تعرف على أفضل طبعات هذه الكتب/ محمود خليل
*

----------

